# Pokemon Forum



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

Somebody I know has made a Pokemon forum. Me and three other members of these forums have joined, and we hope to make the community bigger. So check it out if you like. http://w11.zetaboards.com/PokeStream/index/


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Now relocated!
http://pokestream.proboards.com/


----------

